# Fog machine like a 350 Chevy



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey
I have a fog machine, don't know the brand, has a skull head on it and have had it for years. Produced a ton of fog with glowing eyes. Have bought several every year after Halloween for a steal and got what I paid for. The one of subject did not work last year and I did not have time to try to figure out what was the problem with it. My question is, is there a machine that is worth paying up,for that will last and is serviceable with parts you can find. Seems replacement pumps are next to impossible to buy for some models. 

Thanks 
Gris


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You have to start spending hundreds of dollars to one that will last a lifetime. Also better than walmart grade fog juice is better for any machine.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately even the high dollar ones won't last as long as you'd like them to. The pumps clog and the heating elements fail - it's the nature of the beast. I agree with stagehand1975 on the fog juice. The good stuff (i.e. Froggys) has fewer impurities & is easier on the pump. 
There are some people who swear by emptying and cleaning fog machines every year - I personally have had better luck leaving fog juice in mine all year. My theory is that when you empty them the residue that's left in the pump/tubes dries and causes the problems. It's just a theory, ymmv.


----------



## an_d81- (Apr 10, 2012)

go for a Concept Smoke Machine if you are prepared to spend the money. you wont regret it - lifetime heater block warrenty, 5 years warrenty on parts - if it goes wrong send it back they will service it - but that never happens! They dont really premote as specail effects but do all the big events, concerts etc. Best smoke machines that you can buy. Plus you will save a ton of money on fog fluid. www.conceptsmoke.com www.youtube.com/conceptsmoke

good luck


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I got one of the skull foggers from Walmart several years ago as well. Believe it is a 750 watt fogger. My still works good and I think it pumps out about the same or a little better as the 1000 watt foggers I have in the last couple years


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Put me down for a wal-mart skull fogger too. Thing has to be ~8 ? years old...so far, I just pull it out, use it, top off with what ever fog juice happened to be cheap/on sale and store it back on the shelf. Pull it out and ready to go again. Use it for a bit of atmosphere at several parties per year - and of course Halloween night and the annual Halloween party.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

How is the skull fogger? Can I rig it to do the eerie low lying fog?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been using my VEI 930-T fogger for several years and it never fails me. One year it was clogged when I pulled it out to test it (well before October ha, ha) but a needle inserted very gently and not very far into the nozzle promptly dealt with that. I need a second fogger and I expect it to just be a bigger version of what I already have. I have one neighbor that has to get a new Wal-Mart fogger every year since every year the previous model has died. Granted, I spent more upfront (and have used both VEI and Froggy's juice so I drop more there also) but I am pretty confident that when I pull it out of the box, I am good to go and only have to buy more juice every year and thats it. If you are doing this once, I can see the cheap machines but if you are serious and plan to participate for awhile, I'd just bite the bullet and get a good one.

For low lying fog, I'd recommend building a chiller. There is a thread here covering that in detail. I think it also set records for length ha, ha! The chiller WILL give you that wicked cool low lying fog.


----------



## Jwb4881 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an old Walmart Fog machine called FX. It stopped working 1 time. I took it apar an cleaned it then ran white vinegar through it. Now it works fine. I also have a Chauvet Hurricane 1100 I bought last year and made a fog chiller for this year I just bought the Chauvet Arena 2100 flex fogger. I am building a new chiller this year out of a 55 gallon drum. I only use froggys fog also. Just keep them clean and use good fog juice like froggys.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I have had a VEI 950 for the past 4 years and have only had to reset the thermal reset 1 time but other than that it's been bulletproof, I have only used Froggys fog juice in it and never had it clog. I also use a smaller fogger from Spirit for my toe pincher that has been used at least 5 years now with no problem. I am totally sold on high quality fog juice such as Froggys to keep the evil fogger clog away. I also make it a habbit to run my foggers every couple of months so the juice doesn't have time to do any damage. Usually I will plug them in while I am mowing the lawn or doing some menial task outside and then put them away when I'm done.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

My fogger died last yr got it out and never would shoot fog took apart coulddnt find anything so went into trash im trying to find one now but dont want to spend much. Mine had lasted about 4 yrs was in storage about 3 im sure it came from walmart or party city


----------

